# Triple 12" Craftsman table saw?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a chance to get another 12" Craftsman motorized table saw off Craigs List maybe for parts or backup...... Then I said...why not? :blink: OK, bolt all 3 together, yeah I know that's crazy, but I never said I wasn't.....  :laughing: bill

















Let's see now ripping on the left, crosscutting in the center and dados on the right. :boat:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks like a solid idea to me. But my wife says you've got problems (probably the same ones I have...).:thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Triple Engine!*

Looks good! :thumbup1:

Maybe a lil' more polishin' :yes:

Looks to me,.... you still have room for another! :2guns:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There's gotta be a law. 












 









.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I've heard of fetishes, but.......


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Back up*

I knew I'd get some "heat" for this. The guy originally wanted $195.00 for the saw. I got it for $182.00 What's interesting, at least to me, is those Emerson motor are expoxied together according to Pontiac Electric Motor repair here in Michigan. I had thought they would be repairable for bearing replacement. The other interesting thing is that they appear to be interchangeable from RAS or TS and have both sets of mounting holes. These run on 220V only and are rated at 3.5 HP. Emerson made a ton of these motors over the years and they have slightly different model/part numbers. I have all the power tool catalogs from 1998 back to 1960 so it's fun to go back and look at all the different models over the years. Back on the farm 50 years ago the Sears catalog held a special place on the table for reading under the kerosene lamp at night for a kid. The gun and tool sections were my favorite.
Even then I had started collecting tools from around the farm. Usually they were cast iron or steel and heavy. I didn't always know what they were for, but that didn't matter. Tools are tools. My first corded drill, of course back then, was a 1/2" 125 RPM Stanley with a 3/4" pipe handle and a Jacobs chuck. It would twirl you around if it got stuck. It weighed about 20 lbs
and I bought it on layaway from the hardware store on Clark St in Chicago. When it was finally paid off I needed a wagon to carry it home through the snow covered sidewalks, I was about 10 yrs old. Bigger was better somehow to a kid just starting out. So yeah, a fetish/addiction.  bill


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I, for one am more jealous of the fact that you have space for 3 saws together than the fact that you have 3. I love your set up by the way.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> There's gotta be a law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill really! I'd have to agree with C'man there has to be a law.:laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> I was about 10 yrs old. Bigger was better somehow to a kid just starting out.  bill



You're a late bloomer. I was about 4 or 5, running around the house with a chisel and a hammer. My mother used to yell..."Don't run with those...mortise, mortise, mortise".:laughing:












 









.


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if I should call you crazy or my hero. :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Between 2 and 3 yrs old my oldest would cause havoc. I would open cabinets and the doors wood fall because he took the screws out the hinges. my front door knob fell off when I went to open it also. We watched him as much as possible but the boy was hyper and never slept and since I worked crazy hours in the Marines and would doze off everything was fair game. I tried to get him to put things back together but something else would catch his attention and he was gone again. :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Started at age 5*



cabinetman said:


> You're a late bloomer. I was about 4 or 5, running around the house with a chisel and a hammer. My mother used to yell..."Don't run with those...mortise, mortise, mortise".:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember doing this, but Mom told me I would unscrew the screws on the back seats of the street cars in Chicago. I carried a Phillips at all times....I do remember a old guy who carried a rooster tho.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> ....I do remember a old guy who carried a rooster tho.


 
That old guy is proly long gone.......But I think I got the rooster!


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL This thread is hysterical! Do you ever turn them all on at once and stand there watching how far the blades will chuck scraps of wood you toss at them? :laughing:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah so?*

OMG........? You know me garry, come on up and bring the beer, you can see them in person! BTW if I find another 12" saw, I'm buyin' it for back up!:tank::gunsmilie::gun_bandana::2guns: heh....heh.... bill

EDIT: Never mind I'll find some beer somewhere.....


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Bill, you need to change your lil phrase to "Where's my table saws?"


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No problem now Dale!*

I just need to find the saw blades. You're one of the few from WWT who has seen the shop in person, so you know my housekeeping is not very good. Table saws make really good tables when there's not enough room on the benches.
It seems like no matter what operation I want to do I have to move something out of the way to get to it or use the tool. 
Oh well.... bill


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yep, you're crazy alright.......................................but in a good way!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Um............okay. I'm not sure if I'm jealous, or if I think you're nuts or if I'm jealous because you are crazier than I am. :laughing: That is really cool. I'm not a fan of table saw set up but I have never said to myself.......I think I need another table saw just for dados. That's awesome.
Ken


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Um............okay. I'm not sure if I'm jealous, or if I think you're nuts or if I'm jealous because you are crazier than I am. :laughing: That is really cool. I'm not a fan of table saw set up but I have never said to myself.......I think I need another table saw just for dados. That's awesome.
> Ken


Ken, you hit the nail on the head. There's nothing like takin' off an puttin' on saw blades and dados when you're in a hurry. And there is no such thing as a table saw that's too wide...JMO. My first 10" Craftsman saw was a 100, painted gold, prehistoric from the '60's had 2 grid extensions on one side and a single on the other side with the old gear drive fence. I knew then that wider was better. I built a whole kitchen full of cabinets in 1/2" melamine in the '70s with that setup and I don't really know how I did it. Anyway, I did this to be a little bit different, since it didn't cost that much and I had the room to add on to left side. The hardest part was getting the wiring straightened out finally this AM...3 switches in parallel off one supply cord on 220v. Popped the breaker a few times until I took it apart and one of the wires had come out of the connector and was shorted to ground. After that no problems. I don't know if I could run them all at the same time, but it's worth a try.....:laughing: bill
BTW some guys do insane things on a scroll saw, others do insane things and assemble table saws. Your thing takes much more talent! :yes:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

3 the number today is 3, 3 tablesaws a running 3 hahahahahaaha


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Today the number is 3*

I like a challenge so I turned one on, then the other and finally the last one....nothing bad happened, no breaker tripped....but the whole thing started to lift off the floor..... Oh, I forget to turn on the dust collector, that's why. It needed a little vacuum to hold it down. :no: bill
I got the 1/8" steel plate for the bottom with a 6" hole for the dust collector today...$22.00. So far about $225.00 invested.
But what have you made in the shop lately....nada. I'm really gettin' ready tho. bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Update dust collection arm*

Got the steel plate mounted underneath and got to playing with a slotted 2"PVC tube for the above blade dust collection, a feature I've come to really appreciate. It keeps the dust from spitting at your face, keeps your hands a safe distance from the blade and keeps the dust out of the shop air when hooked to a powerful 6.5 HP Ridgid shop vac. A 1/8" steel plate closing off the bottom of the saw has a 6" hole and a reducer to hook up to the 4" flex hose on the Jet 1 1/2HP dust collector. Each saw has it's own flex hose so I have to switch hoses with a quick disconnect coupler, but that takes 20 seconds. NBD. :thumbsup:
I did put a Thin Kerf Freud 24 Tooth Rip blade in it, but haven't tried it out yet. And a final note, by using the factory splitter for ripping it gave me a place to mount the above blade dust arm by slotting the PVC I could come right off the back of it with an elbow to the shop vac. Maybe a little more thought needed on that set up.....:blink: bill
BTW the concept here is that this saw, on the left side will be used for ripping only and board straightening with a jig.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bill,
That is quite a setup, i'm not trying to be a wiseguy here but what exactly are you going to do with? :confused1:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's like the Obamacare bill*

You have to pass it to understand it....I honestly thought at least in theory, that having a different blade for each type of operation made sense rip, crosscut, dado.... and your table saw is never wide enough.....combining those concepts led to this. 
I also enjoy innovating tools as much as using them, maybe even more. Remember the "Keepsake Box" tragedy?:thumbdown: I'm still getting over that one and working my way up to making some more like it. Other furniture is on the list and there' still some trim and drywall around the house....the list goes on....Garry don't even think about your question....I ask myself the same thing all the time! OK BUD? :laughing: bill


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

mums the word Bill :thumbsup:.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Now I really need a decent outfeed table*

Needs to be about 10 feet long. I'm thinking laminating 2 x 6's edge to edge, for about 36" of width. I got a buddy with a 42" wide belt sander down the road, so he can make it nice and flat. 
I've got some oak somewhere, but maybe construction 2xs if I can get some that are flat and dry from the local yard. Maybe tomorrow. I did price a 4 x 10 ft 3/4" maple ply at $145.00, probably too nice for a bench top? I'll sleep on it.  
Wait a minute, I just remembered I'll need a 10 ft work table to glue this up on...can't get there from here.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm picturing all sorts of things happening with the triple saw setup. First i see 1" allthread run the full length of the front and rear rail so you can set the spacing the same between blades and rip three pieces of plywood the same width at the same time, 'carefull now' :thumbsup:. Maybe just maybe you could hinge the end saw so you could tilt it 90 degrees so you could cut the width and thickness at the same time , 'carefull now'. Sorry Bill i just couldn't resist. The setup does have potential, really.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*bring some wood up, stop in*

If we drink enough beer we'll think of something to make...some other day.:laughing: bill
BTW, I'm thing of making a panel saw using the head of a RAS since it rotates and locks at 90 degrees. I don't know maybe this winter. Welding required. hmmmm


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

*The cat's outta the bag*



woodnthings said:


> If we drink enough beer we'll think of something to make...some other day.:laughing: bill
> BTW, I'm thing of making a panel saw using the head of a RAS since it rotates and locks at 90 degrees. I don't know maybe this winter. Welding required. hmmmm


You swore me to secrecy on the RAS / panel saw, now you let the cat outta the bag. You say welding required, I say pictures required!
:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's only a sketch in my mind*

Anyway I figured anyone that wants to can come up with their own in the meantime. There are some issues that need to be worked out....over some beer. :blink: bill


----------

